# New track step 1



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Talk about shrinkage?  

Scaling down fron a 4'X12' to a 3' X 6.5 ' sure does free up some room in the Batcave. Here's my first shots of the completed "door" table with it's clear walls. Track design is next. Any ideas for a 4-laner TOMY AFX track would be appreciated. Thanks! rr :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Cruise Gregory Brauns site...
But do you have to have a 4 lane?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great site Scott. Thanks for the reminder. :thumbsup: rr


----------

